# shark rig



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok guys need some help from the shark regulars. im looking to get a solid shark rig for the beach and not sure where to start. what reel how big of a reel what kind of tackle ? any special techniques ? also do you fish multiple rigs ? any favorite bait ? and i see many do this at night that seems like it would be a blast .. is that because the chances are better ? i know they say sharks are more active at dusk ... my buddy wants to get into this also and is intrested in eating some although i dont really care to , what are some of the better eating sharks ? know thats a lot of question thanks in advance ....


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

*penn 6/0*

24 hrs a day,blue fish,bonita,ladyfish,bloodier the better. Small black tip, only eat the upper halh:thumbup::cool2:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

This is going to be breif due to space, but send me a PM with an email address and I can give more info.
Get at least a 6/0 Penn Senator with a 6' stout rod. Spool with 80lb mono spliced with 120lb braid. You will need a kayak to take the baits out at least 100 yards. We have done very well on the Gulfside as well as certain places in the sound when the surf is too rough. Use no less than 10' of wire leader and a 16/0 - 20/0 circle hook. Any fresh bait will work. Mullet, Bluefish, Bonita, Ladyfish, Sheepshead, Spanish, Hardtails, etc...
Try to keep from putting your bait directly on ice. Put them in a plastic bag before putting on ice. The chlorine in the water used to make the ice will soak into the bait and give off an unnatural scent.
Wrap your hooks very tightly in electrical tape from the eye to the barb. This eliminates the metal taste and feel when he picks up the bait and will result in more hookups. Follow these tips and good luck!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Agree with what is said above.. Senators 6/0 and up, use braid for line capacity and mono topshot for stretch/relief... Senators have landed many sharks troughout the years and will continue to do so, then there are the new lever drags, that will be smoother, and if you can get ahold of a 2 speed reel at a decent price it will make a WORLD of difference when fighting a big fish...


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounding good guys thanks .. Picked up a 6/0 awhile back that I could use .. Good info , electrical tape for hook would have never thought of that ...


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> This is going to be breif due to space, but send me a PM with an email address and I can give more info.
> Get at least a 6/0 Penn Senator with a 6' stout rod. Spool with 80lb mono spliced with 120lb braid. You will need a kayak to take the baits out at least 100 yards. We have done very well on the Gulfside as well as certain places in the sound when the surf is too rough. Use no less than 10' of wire leader and a 16/0 - 20/0 circle hook. Any fresh bait will work. Mullet, Bluefish, Bonita, Ladyfish, Sheepshead, Spanish, Hardtails, etc...
> Try to keep from putting your bait directly on ice. Put them in a plastic bag before putting on ice. The chlorine in the water used to make the ice will soak into the bait and give off an unnatural scent.
> Wrap your hooks very tightly in electrical tape from the eye to the barb. This eliminates the metal taste and feel when he picks up the bait and will result in more hookups. Follow these tips and good luck!


Sheepshead is actually a good bait?


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Heard great things about using sheepshead as bait for Sandbar sharks, but haven't tried them yet....


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Triggers and AJ scraps have been working for me. They were lined up today at sunset to get a share. And only 30 yards out.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

go to http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing/


----------

